# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Porthaninkadun remontti

## kuukanko

Tämänpäiväinen HKL-Linjalla kertoo Porthaninkadun remontin alkavan 21.1. 1(A) alkaa ajaa suoraan Hämeentietä Mäkelänkadulle. 3B ja 3T taas kiertävät Helsinginkadulle Hämeentien kautta ja Helsinginkadun alkupäähän tulee kolmosille uusi pysäkkipari. Bussilinjat 17, 51 ja 02N kiertävät Hämeentien ja Viidennen Linjan kautta Fleminginkadulle. Portahinkadun pitäisi olla liikennöintikunnossa taas elokuussa.

----------


## olanik

No täytyy sanoa että tuo ykkösen reitti kyllä yllätti. Sehän tulee olemaan päällekäinen seiskan kanssa Mäkelänrinteeltä Senaatintorille, kun taas Sturenkadun osuus jää kokonaan palvelematta. Puoli vuotta - ja vähän ylikin - on pitkä aika. 

Tulee mieleen vainoharhaiset salaliittoteoriat, ja ajatukset että tämä on osa ykkösen alasajoprosessia: syksyllä voidaankin todeta että sehän on pelkkä seiskan apulinja, josta voidaan hyvin luopua lisäämällä seiskalle yksi vuoro. 

Itse käytän ykköstä päivittäin Urheilutalon pysäkiltä Käpylän päättärille, ja harmittaa kyllä! Meneehän siitä 51, mutta siitä pitää vielä vaihtaa sitten jossain Mäkelänkadulla ykköseen, että pääsee Pohjolanaukiolle asti. 

En sano että Hämeentie-Hesari-Läntinen Brahenkatu-Sturenkatu-Mäkelänkatu olisi hyvä reitti, mutta joku tavoite kai voisi olla pitää linjat niin paljon samoina kuin mahdollista. Ja vielä kun jätetään alue, jonne olisi mahdollista päästä, ja jonne mikään muu linja ei kulje, palvelematta, ihmetyttää kyllä.

----------


## kemkim

> No täytyy sanoa että tuo ykkösen reitti kyllä yllätti. Sehän tulee olemaan päällekäinen seiskan kanssa Mäkelänrinteeltä Senaatintorille, kun taas Sturenkadun osuus jää kokonaan palvelematta. Puoli vuotta - ja vähän ylikin - on pitkä aika.


Linjan 58 muutokset taas ovat positiivinen asia, ajoaika nopeutui. Harmittaa melkein kun reitti palaa kesällä hitaammaksi. Ihmettelen kyllä noin pitkää taukoa Kallion tärkeimmässä yhteydessä keskustaan, kyllä siihen olisi saatava joku korvaava linja. Bussi 17:n tulee aika tungos, jos ei mitään tehdä.

Linja 1 on mielestäni nykyiselläänkin aika surkeassa jamassa. Palveluaikaa on vain arkisin 6-18 välillä, muulloin linjaa ei ajeta. Ja vain ruuhka-aikaan ajetaan Perämiehenkadulle, jossa linja on käsittääkseni ainoa lähellä oleva yhteys keskustaan 16-bussin ohella. Joko linjaa olisi parannettava tai lakkautettava kokonaan ja siirrettävä resurssit muualle, ei tuollainen harvoin kulkeva syrjäistä reittiä kulkeva linja palvele oikein kunnolla ketään.

----------


## 339-DF

Minun mielestäni ikävintä noissa poikkeusreiteissä on se, että kolmosten vuoromäärä ei kasva, vaikka kierrosaika pitenee. Eli kolmosen vuoroväli kasvaa, taas kerran.

----------


## vristo

No, nythän h1 saa tilaisuuden olla nopeana "runkolinjana", juuri sellainen kuin sen pitäisikin olla.

----------


## mv

> Tämänpäiväinen HKL-Linjalla kertoo Porthaninkadun remontin alkavan 21.1.


Ja tässä vielä tuo mainittu HKL-Linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No, nythän h1 saa tilaisuuden olla nopeana "runkolinjana", juuri sellainen kuin sen pitäisikin olla.


vristo, silloin kun olen mitannut vaunujen kulkuaikoja, Kallion reitti on osoittautunut hivenen verran nopeammaksi kuin Kurvin reitti. Voi kuulostaa uskomattomalta, mutta näin se vain on. Kurvin reitissä on se etu, että ykköseen vaihtaminen idän ja koillisen suunnista siirtyy lähemmäksi Käpylää. Ne vaihtajat ovat tähän saakka tietenkin menneet Käpylään bussilla, mutta nyt olisi mielekäs mahdollisuus ottaa ykkönen, jos se vielä kulkisi mielekkään usein. Mutta kun päivällä ei kulje...

----------


## SD202

> vristo, silloin kun olen mitannut vaunujen kulkuaikoja, Kallion reitti on osoittautunut hivenen verran nopeammaksi kuin Kurvin reitti.


Mitä olen itse viime aikoina havainnut, niin Sörnäisten ja Kallion kautta ajaminen kestää suunnilleen saman verran. Jos ykkösen ja seiskan vaunut ovat peräkkäin Mäkelänkadulla ennen reittien erkanemista, niin Hakaniemen pysäkeillään vaunut ovat taas yhtä aikaa.

----------


## Safka

> Kallion reitti on osoittautunut hivenen verran nopeammaksi kuin Kurvin reitti. Voi kuulostaa uskomattomalta, mutta näin se vain on.


Mikäs ihme se on: Kallion reittihän on n. 15 metriä lyhyempi!

Mutta tosiasia lienee se julmettu määrä liikennevaloja varsinkin Hämeentiellä. Kallion reitillä taitaa olla 7 valot, kun Kurvin kautta niitä on 15  laskinkohan oikein!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mitä olen itse viime aikoina havainnut, niin Sörnäisten ja Kallion kautta ajaminen kestää suunnilleen saman verran.


Iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan ykkönen jumittaa toisinaan melko pahasti Sturenkadun osuudella, mutta muuten seiskat ja ykköset ovat tosiaan suurin piirtein yhtä nopeita Mäkelänkadun ja Hakaniemen välillä.

Hakaniemessä on kyllä odotettavissa melkoinen show kevään mittaan, kun neljän eri linjan vaunun pukkaavat samoille raiteille. Hakiksessa kun vielä suoritetaan kuljettajanvaihdot, niin pahimmillaan siellä on neljä vaunua peräjälkeen purkamassa matkustajakuormaa ja kuskienkin pitäisi siinä samassa pomppia vaunusta toiseen. 

Toinen pieni pullonkaula voi olla Kurvin risteys, josta kolmosten on määrä kääntyä Hämeentieltä Helsinginkadulle ja toisin päin. Normaalistihan yhteys on vain poikkeusliikennekäytössä, joten liikennevalo-ohjaus tähän suuntaan tilataan erikseen (ei siis livaa) ja valoa saa tähän poikkeavaan kääntymissuuntaan odottaa eritoten ruuhka-aikoina pitkään. Väliaikaista järjestelyä varten liikennevalo-ohjelmointia tuskin vaivaudutaan muuttamaan, joten toivottavasti tämä on huomioitu edes aikataulussa. 

Ihmetystä myös aiheuttaa uusi, väliaikainen pysäkkipari Helsinginkadun päässä. Miksi kolmoset tarvitsevat tähän kohtaan pysäkit, kun vaunut eivät tavallisesti ylipäätänsä kulje tätä kautta? Vilhonvuoren pysäkiltä pääsee kasilla Kallioon ja 6/7 Hakaniemeen, niin kuin aina ennenkin. 

Kuuleman mukaan myös kasit alkavat käyttää tätä lisäpysäkkiä "epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi", mikä on täysin naurettavaa. Onpa sitten pysäkit molemmin puolin risteystä 50 metrin päässä toisistaan. Nopeuttaa ehkä hivenen Sörnäisissä jäävien matkaa, mutta pidentää muiden matkustajien matka-aikaa.

----------


## ess

> Toinen pieni pullonkaula voi olla Kurvin risteys, josta kolmosten on määrä kääntyä Hämeentieltä Helsinginkadulle ja toisin päin. Normaalistihan yhteys on vain poikkeusliikennekäytössä, joten liikennevalo-ohjaus tähän suuntaan tilataan erikseen (ei siis livaa) ja valoa saa tähän poikkeavaan kääntymissuuntaan odottaa eritoten ruuhka-aikoina pitkään. Väliaikaista järjestelyä varten liikennevalo-ohjelmointia tuskin vaivaudutaan muuttamaan, joten toivottavasti tämä on huomioitu edes aikataulussa.


Kolmosten aikataulussa tuo lienee huomioitu, mutta tuskin muiden linjojen. 




> Ihmetystä myös aiheuttaa uusi, väliaikainen pysäkkipari Helsinginkadun päässä. Miksi kolmoset tarvitsevat tähän kohtaan pysäkit, kun vaunut eivät tavallisesti ylipäätänsä kulje tätä kautta? Vilhonvuoren pysäkiltä pääsee kasilla Kallioon ja 6/7 Hakaniemeen, niin kuin aina ennenkin.


Ehkä tuossa pysäkki olisi ihan tarpeen. Sen verran usein kasillakin matkustajat repivät ovia väkisin auki juuri tuossa kohdassa valoja odotellessa. Kustaankadun pysäkki on kuitenkin aika kaukana. Onhan nelosellakin Katajanokalla suunilleen suojatien molemmin puolin kaksi erillistä pysäkkiä.

----------


## Compact

> Ihmetystä myös aiheuttaa uusi, väliaikainen pysäkkipari Helsinginkadun päässä. Miksi kolmoset tarvitsevat tähän kohtaan pysäkit, kun vaunut eivät tavallisesti ylipäätänsä kulje tätä kautta? Vilhonvuoren pysäkiltä pääsee kasilla Kallioon ja 6/7 Hakaniemeen, niin kuin aina ennenkin.


Siinä on Sörnäisten metroasema ja olisi outoa, jos ei alueella pysähdyttäisi, kun kerran vierestä mennään.

----------


## karihoo

> Kuuleman mukaan myös kasit alkavat käyttää tätä lisäpysäkkiä "epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi", mikä on täysin naurettavaa. Onpa sitten pysäkit molemmin puolin risteystä 50 metrin päässä toisistaan. Nopeuttaa ehkä hivenen Sörnäisissä jäävien matkaa, mutta pidentää muiden matkustajien matka-aikaa.


Bussiliikenteessäkin esiintyy näitä mainitsemiasi "epäselvyyksiä" joten varsinkin kuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna on erittäin hyvä, että tuo tilapäinen pysäkki on suunniteltu juuri näin, molemmille ratikkalinjoille. Toki matkustajillekin tuo on hyvää palvelua.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Siinä on Sörnäisten metroasema ja olisi outoa, jos ei alueella pysähdyttäisi, kun kerran vierestä mennään.


Kolmosta käyttävä on matkalla Kallioon tai Alppilaan eikä Vilhonvuoreen. Sinne pääsee kutosilla ja seiskoilla (ja jatkossa siis myös ykkösellä). Laittamalla pysäkit risteykseen myös kolmosille, linjaa hidastetaan ylimääräisin matkustajin ja pysähdyksin. Kolmosen kierrosaika on muutenkin pitenemässä. Pysäkit olisivat ymmärrettävät, jos kolmosen reitti normaalisti kulkisi edes lähimailla, esim. Vilhonvuoren kautta. Ihmisten linjastotottumukset tulevat tosin muuttumaan poikkeusreitin pitkän keston takia, joten tässä mielessä pysäkki on ok. 




> Bussiliikenteessäkin esiintyy näitä mainitsemiasi "epäselvyyksiä" joten varsinkin kuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna on erittäin hyvä, että tuo tilapäinen pysäkki on suunniteltu juuri näin, molemmille ratikkalinjoille. Toki matkustajillekin tuo on hyvää palvelua.


Korottamaton katupysäkki, joka ei näy aikataulukirjoissa tai vaununäytöissä. Pysähtely valoristeyksen molemmin puolin aiheuttaa pahimmillaan paljon lisää odottelua muille matkustajille. Ja niillekin, jotka metroasemalle ovat menossa, kävelymatkan lyheneminen on vain muutamia kymmeniä metrejä. Hyvää matkustajapalvelua siis?

Nyt kasin käyttäjille opetetaan uusi pysäkki, joka kuitenkin poistetaan taas elokuussa. Helpompaa olisi jättää se vain kolmosille. Kun kasi ei ole ennenkään pysähtynyt tässä, ei se pysähdy nytkään. Eiköhän ihmiset tämän ymmärtäisi. Hyvin osaavat ihmiset lukea pysäkkimerkkejä Aleksillakin, jossa on kaksi "Senaatintori"-ratikkapysäkkiä peräkkäin (eka ykkösille, toinen muille linjoille). Tai kenties väärinymmärrysten ja matkustajapalvelun merkeissä olisi vaadittava myös Aleksilla kaikkia linjoja pysähtyväksi molemmilla pysäkeillä, 50 metrin välein.

----------


## Jusa

> Kolmosta käyttävä on matkalla Kallioon tai Alppilaan eikä Vilhonvuoreen. Sinne pääsee kutosilla ja seiskoilla (ja jatkossa siis myös ykkösellä).


Ehkäpä jotkut näkevät vielä ajan, jolloin kolmonen on pyhitetty Kallion ja Alppilan kulkijoille. Silloinhan vaunu käyttäisi II linjaa ja esim. Castréninkatua siirtyäkseen vanhalle Brahenkadun reitille. Vaihtoehtona tietysti Wallininkadun silta.

----------


## Safka

Näyttää linjareittioppaisiin tänään päivitetyn uudet ratikkareitit 21.1. alkaen uusvanhapysäkki Sörnäinen(M) mukaanlukien.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Näyttää linjareittioppaisiin tänään päivitetyn uudet ratikkareitit 21.1. alkaen uusvanhapysäkki Sörnäinen(M) mukaanlukien.


Juu katselin linjaoppaasta keskimääräisiä ajoaikoja ja kolmosille näyttäisi kertyvän Sörkän lenkistä noin minuutin verran ylimääräistä. Hakaniemen ja urheilutalon väliseen matkaan kuluu 3B:llä vastedes 6 ja 3T:llä 7 minuuttia, kun aiemmin luvut olivat 5 ja 6 minuuttia. 

Sen sijaan ykkösen aikataulut ovat hiukan erikoiset. Hakaniemestä Hattulantielle matka kestää 11 minuuttia uutta reittiä pitkin. Kallion kautta selvittiin 9 minuutissa. Mutta Hattulantieltä Hakaniemeen uusi aika on 8 minuuttia vanhan oltua 10 minuuttia. Toiseen suuntaan lisää, toiseen vähennystä. Hakaniemestä Hattulantielle matka vie siis muka kolme minuuttia pitempään kuin toiseen suuntaan!

Eihän tämä voi pitää paikkaansa. Tarkemmin tutkittuani huomasinkin, että Kauppatorilta Hattulantielle matka-aika on yhä 17 minuuttia. Jotenkin ihmeellisesti ykkösiltä kuluu 21.1. alkaen Snellmaninkadulta Hakaniemeen vain kaksi minuuttia aikaisemman neljän sijasta. Toiseen suuntaan on kuitenkin varattu peräti 6 minuuttia. Ilmeisesti tässä on pienoinen virhe tietokannassa, joten todellisuudessa ykkösen matka-aika pysyy suurinpiirtein ennallaan Hakiksen ja Hattulavägenin välillä.

----------


## olanik

Pysäkkinäytöt näyttävät saavuttaessa uudelle Sörnäisten metroaseman ratikkapysäkille: "Sörnäinein (M) - [ruotsiksi ei mitään]". Luulisi että joku ehtisi oikolukea nuo tekstit ennen kun ne naputellaan järjestelmään. Korjaantuukohan virhe ennen syksyä?

----------


## teme

Aamulla oli Hesarilla 3T/8:n pysäkillä hämmentävän paljon väkeä, kun kyseessä on vielä poikkeusreitti. Miksiköhän, oliskohan tuo Sörnäinen - Nordenskiöldinkatu suosittu väli? Minulla kävi mielessä, että voisikohan se kolmonen jatkaa tuolla reitillä jahka ysi aloittaa?  Kalliossa olisi sitten triplalinja vain Hämeentiellä.

----------


## Taivaankumma

> Aamulla oli Hesarilla 3T/8:n pysäkillä hämmentävän paljon väkeä, kun kyseessä on vielä poikkeusreitti. Miksiköhän, oliskohan tuo Sörnäinen - Nordenskiöldinkatu suosittu väli? Minulla kävi mielessä, että voisikohan se kolmonen jatkaa tuolla reitillä jahka ysi aloittaa?  Kalliossa olisi sitten triplalinja vain Hämeentiellä.


Johtunee ihmispaljous varmaan siitä, että useammalla pysäkillä entiset 1:n käyttäjät ovat siirtyneet 3:lle ainakin Hakaniemeen asti.

----------


## ess

> Korottamaton katupysäkki, joka ei näy aikataulukirjoissa tai vaununäytöissä. Pysähtely valoristeyksen molemmin puolin aiheuttaa pahimmillaan paljon lisää odottelua muille matkustajille. Ja niillekin, jotka metroasemalle ovat menossa, kävelymatkan lyheneminen on vain muutamia kymmeniä metrejä. Hyvää matkustajapalvelua siis?


Nuo valo-ohjaukset eivät tunnu oikein toimivan. Suojatiet kummankin pysäkin edessä pysäyttävät vaunut keskelle risteystä. Tänäänkin oli tilanne että kolmosella ollut matalavaunu oli kiertyneenä kasin edessä ja kasille näytti nuolta. Haittaavathan nuo jo autoliikennettäkin. Ennen tuossa risteyksessä on erittäin harvoin seisotettu vaunuja suojateiden välissä.




> Tai kenties väärinymmärrysten ja matkustajapalvelun merkeissä olisi vaadittava myös Aleksilla kaikkia linjoja pysähtyväksi molemmilla pysäkeillä, 50 metrin välein.


Onhan Katajanokallakin kaksi pysäkkiä suunnilleen suojatien molemmin puolin. Molemmilla pysäkeillä poistuu vaunusta useita ihmisiä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Nuo valo-ohjaukset eivät tunnu oikein toimivan. Suojatiet kummankin pysäkin edessä pysäyttävät vaunut keskelle risteystä. Tänäänkin oli tilanne että kolmosella ollut matalavaunu oli kiertyneenä kasin edessä ja kasille näytti nuolta. Haittaavathan nuo jo autoliikennettäkin. Ennen tuossa risteyksessä on erittäin harvoin seisotettu vaunuja suojateiden välissä.


Jep, Helsinginkadun ja Hämeentien risteys Kurvissa on muuttunut melko kaoottiseksi tämän viikon kokemusten perusteella. Eritoten 3B joutuu seisomaan aivan liikaa valoissa ja vieläpä siten, että tukkii koko risteyksen liikenteen. Syy on nimenomaan Helsinginkadun suojatievalot uuden pysäkkiparin kohdalla. Ne eivät päästä kääntyvää kolmosta kerralla läpi, vaan ensiksi odotetaan nuolivaloa vasemmalle ja sitten ajetaan keskelle risteystä odottamaan suojatievaloja minuutiksi. Jos kasi sattuu olemaan jo valoissa tai tulee kolmosen perään, koko risteyksen liikenne on jumissa autoja ja busseja myöten. Näin olen nähnyt tapahtuvan jo useita kertoja parin päivän aikana. 

3T:n kannalta uusi pysäkkipari on suunniteltu niin ääliömäisesti, että ensiksi on jätettävä matkustajat ja vasta sitten voi ajaa eteenpäin kääntämään vaihteen ja tilaamaan liikennevalon. Ja jostain syystä kasin aikaisemmin hyvin toiminut valoputki Helsinginkadulta Kurvin pysäkille on muutettu ja nykyisin tässäkin suunnassa kasi saa pysähdellä kaksissa valoissa. 

Pieniä muutoksia liikennevalojen ohjelmointiin voisi tehdä sujuvuuden kannalta. Poikkeusreitit ovat käytössä kuitenkin puolen vuoden ajan.

----------


## 339-DF

HKR:n nettisivulla olevassa katusuunnitelmassa ei näy lainkaan Arenatalon kiskoja Toisen linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteysalueella. Onko Arenan silmukka tarkoitus poistaa Porthaninkadun töiden yhteydessä?

----------


## Compact

> Onko Arenan silmukka tarkoitus poistaa Porthaninkadun töiden yhteydessä?


Ei kai! 

Ei ole vielä vuottakaan, kun Arenan silmukan tulovaihde ja ristikko uusittiin. Uudishankinnan kuoletus ei liene ihan vielä loppuunsuoritettu. Vasta muutama vaunu on Arenan uusitussa vaihteessa käynyt kääntymässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei ole vielä vuottakaan, kun Arenan silmukan tulovaihde ja ristikko uusittiin.


Hyvä juttu! Kun ei noista nykyään koskaan tiedä... Mutta jos siellä vasta viime vuonna uusittiin vaihde niin ei kai sitä nyt panna pakettiin. On sitten vaan unohtunut katusuunnitelmasta.

----------


## Safka

> On sitten vaan unohtunut katusuunnitelmasta.


Kyllähän siinä se Siltasaarenkadun/Toisen linjan koroke on näkyvillä. Mutta kiskot jää just suunnittelualueen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllähän siinä se Siltasaarenkadun/Toisen linjan koroke on näkyvillä. Mutta kiskot jää just suunnittelualueen ulkopuolelle.


Siinä katusuunnitelmassa näkyy 2. linjan ja Porthanin risteysaukio, ja aukiolle tulee kiskot sekä 2. linjalta pohjoisesta että Porthanilta pohjoisesta samoin kuin Siltasaarenkadulta etelästä. Siinä pitäisi näkyä myös vaihde ja pätkä kiskoa 2. linjalle etelään, mutta eipä näy. Eli risteysaukio on osa suunnittelualuetta, johon noi kiskot kuuluisi.

----------


## karihoo

> HKR:n nettisivulla olevassa katusuunnitelmassa ei näy lainkaan Arenatalon kiskoja Toisen linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteysalueella. Onko Arenan silmukka tarkoitus poistaa Porthaninkadun töiden yhteydessä?


Linkit olis tosi kivoja kun viittaatte noihin netistä löytyviin tietoihin. Onkohan siis tässä kyse tästä katusuunnitelmasta?

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...thaninkatu.pdf

Toisaalta eikös HKL jokin aika sitten ottanut omaan organisaatioonsa myös radanrakennuspuolen työt joten jos kiskoihin tai katuun ei tuolla kohtaa tarvita muutoksia niin pitääkö niiden silti kaikilta osin näkyä tuossa _HKR:n_ katusuunnitelmassa? Paremmin tietävät korjatkoon virheet...

----------


## Safka

> - - pitäisi näkyä myös vaihde ja pätkä kiskoa 2. linjalle etelään, mutta eipä näy.


Onhan tuo tähän epäselvä. Väritys eli suunnittelualue päättyy just metrin päähän ko. raiteista, siksei sitä ole tarpeellista esittää. Jos se purettais, niin se olis (po.) kuvassa pisteviivalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei kai! 
> 
> Ei ole vielä vuottakaan, kun Arenan silmukan tulovaihde ja ristikko uusittiin. Uudishankinnan kuoletus ei liene ihan vielä loppuunsuoritettu. Vasta muutama vaunu on Arenan uusitussa vaihteessa käynyt kääntymässä.


Oliko Arenan silmukan vanha vaihde samaa mallia kuin viime vuonna asennettu eli toiselta kiskolta umpeen hitsattu? Milloin muuten tästä on nähty vaunun menevän viimeksi? Poikkeusreittien kannalta silmukka on ainakin hyödyttömässä paikassa, sillä jos Hämeentiellä on este, niin vaunut käyttävät Kallion reittiä tai kääntyvät sitten Linjojen silmukassa. Tosin nyt kun Porthaninkatu on rempassa, niin Arenan silmukallekin voisi tulla käyttöä häiriötilanteessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oliko Arenan silmukan vanha vaihde samaa mallia kuin viime vuonna asennettu eli toiselta kiskolta umpeen hitsattu? Milloin muuten tästä on nähty vaunun menevän viimeksi?


Raitioverkossa tarvitaan Arenan silmukan tapaisia varayhteyksiä häiriötilanteiden ja huoltoliikenteen vuoksi (hioma- ja harjavaunut). Vaikka Linjojen silmukka onkin lähellä, on kuitenkin eri asia pyöräyttää Arenan ympäri kuin käydä Linjoilla saakka.

Oiskohan ollut niin, että entinen vaihde oli nimenomaan poikkeavalta ristikon uraltaan umpeen hitsattu. Tämä nykyinen on valmistettu ilman poikkeavan raiteen uraa. Foorumin kuljettajat varmaan muistavat, tai voihan asian tarkistaa ratayksiköstä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Väritys eli suunnittelualue päättyy just metrin päähän ko. raiteista, siksei sitä ole tarpeellista esittää.


Olet ihan oikeassa! Huolimattomastihan mä olin tuota kuvaa tutkiskellut ja ajatellut raiteen paikan väärin. Ei siis huolta Arenan silmukan katoamisesta...

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Oiskohan ollut niin, että entinen vaihde oli nimenomaan poikkeavalta ristikon uraltaan umpeen hitsattu.


Juurikin näin. Vastavaihde Hämeentie Toinen linja on tosiaan toiselta puolelta laippauratonta mallia. Poikkeusreittivaihteena tätä ei monesti käytetä, joten matkustusmukavuus Hämeentien suuntaan vähän paranee kun vasemman puolen kiskossa on yksi laippaura vähemmän.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oliko Arenan silmukan vanha vaihde samaa mallia kuin viime vuonna asennettu eli toiselta kiskolta umpeen hitsattu?


Muistelisin että ei ollut...

----------


## Compact

> Muistelisin että ei ollut...


Juurikin siksi se vaihdettiin viime vuonna tuollaiseen vähemmän lonksuvaan urattomaan malliin. Kiskon hamara oli kulunut suoran ajon suunnassa huomattavan matalaksi ja sivulle meno oli muuttunut näin ollen ilmeisten normien mukaisesti turvallisuusmielessä vaaralliseksi.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Raitioverkossa tarvitaan Arenan silmukan tapaisia varayhteyksiä häiriötilanteiden ja huoltoliikenteen vuoksi (hioma- ja harjavaunut). Vaikka Linjojen silmukka onkin lähellä, on kuitenkin eri asia pyöräyttää Arenan ympäri kuin käydä Linjoilla saakka.


Minulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, ettei Arenan silmukkaa kovin mielellään käytetä juuri sen takia, että siinä on poikkeava vaihde. Että jos aivan pakko on mennä, niin sitten käännytään. Siksi olisikin mukava tietää, kuinka monta vaunua tuosta on kääntynyt sitten viime vuotisen rempan. Liikenteellisestikin tuo on aika haastava pätkä, sillä katu on kapea ja täynnä miten sattuu parkkeerattuja autoja ja pitkäaikaista huoltoajopysäköintiä suoraan kiskojen päällä. Ihmiset eivät edes oleta, että siitä menisi koskaan vaunuja. Lisäksi kapealla kadulla on bussiliikennettäkin, paitsi nyt remontin aikana.

Silmukka ei ole minkään linjan ohjeellinen oikaisupaikka. Se on liian kaukana päätepysäkeistä ja liikenne-esteen sattuessa vaunut kierrätettäisiin Porthaninkadun kautta. Niissäkin tapauksissa, joissa vaunut ovat olleet todella radikaalisti myöhässä (>30 min), vaunut on ohjattu turvallisuussyistä kääntymään Linjojen silmukassa, kuten esim. 17.8.07 useampikin 3T:n vaunu ja nyt joulukuussa linjan 1 eräs vuoro. Vaikka tämä reitti on pidempi.

Mutta nyt kun Porthaninkatu on suljettu ja Linjoille ei ehkä voi ajaa, niin Arenan silmukkaa saatettaisiin jossain erikoistapauksessa tarvita.

----------


## ess

> Minulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, ettei Arenan silmukkaa kovin mielellään käytetä juuri sen takia, että siinä on poikkeava vaihde. Että jos aivan pakko on mennä, niin sitten käännytään. Siksi olisikin mukava tietää, kuinka monta vaunua tuosta on kääntynyt sitten viime vuotisen rempan. Liikenteellisestikin tuo on aika haastava pätkä, sillä katu on kapea ja täynnä miten sattuu parkkeerattuja autoja ja pitkäaikaista huoltoajopysäköintiä suoraan kiskojen päällä.


Minä olen käsittänyt että tätä silmukkaa käytetään harvoin juuri väärinpysäköityjen autojen takia. Myös kuulemma tuossa paikassa on helppo saada vaunu kiskoilta, mutta uuden vaihteen myötä tuota ongelmaa ei kai enää ole.




> Mutta nyt kun Porthaninkatu on suljettu ja Linjoille ei ehkä voi ajaa, niin Arenan silmukkaa saatettaisiin jossain erikoistapauksessa tarvita.


Onko se? Ainakin Hakaniemen tulovaihteen ilmeisesti saa käännettyä vasemmalle ja Linjojen silmukkaan mennäkseen ei tarvitse käydä Porthaninkadulla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Onko se? Ainakin Hakaniemen tulovaihteen ilmeisesti saa käännettyä vasemmalle ja Linjojen silmukkaan mennäkseen ei tarvitse käydä Porthaninkadulla.


Linjoille voi ilmeisesti vielä ajaa, siksi sanoinkin "ehkä". Mutta kai Toisen Linjan ja Porthaninkadun risteyksen remontti jossain välissä katkaisee yhteyden. Uusitaanko risteyksen ristikot, ainakin Hakaniemen suuntaan ne ovat aika huonossa kunnossa? Entä onko ajojohdoissa virtaa remontin aikana, jaksoerotin sijaitsee Siltasaarenkadulla Hesburgerin kohdalla?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Entä onko ajojohdoissa virtaa remontin aikana, jaksoerotin sijaitsee Siltasaarenkadulla Hesburgerin kohdalla?


Jonkinlainen väliaikainen erotin näkyi olevan risteyksestä remonttiosuudelle päin kun viimeksi siellä päin kävin.

----------


## ess

> Jonkinlainen väliaikainen erotin näkyi olevan risteyksestä remonttiosuudelle päin kun viimeksi siellä päin kävin.


Mielenkiintoista. Pitääkin joku päivä käydä itse katselemassa miltä siellä näyttää. Sinäänsä en usko että ilmajohdoille olisi tarvetta tehdä mitään. Tietysti sähköt varmaan katkaistaan jossain vaiheessa kun työkoneet myllertävät kadun auki.

Normaalitilanne näyttäisi siltä että jos Porthaninkadun jaksolta katkaistaan virrat, Linjoille ajaminen olisi mahdotonta väliin jäävän virrattoman alueen takia. Myös Arenan silmukka muuttuu käyttökelvottomaksi samasta syystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinäänsä en usko että ilmajohdoille olisi tarvetta tehdä mitään.


Piirustuksen mukaan Porthaninkadun radasta tulee suora, eli ei turhia mutkia kadunvarteen pysäkin kohdalla. Ja rakennustöiden kannalta on helpompaa, että ajo- ja kannatinlangat puretaan pois sovinnolla, ei vasta sitten kun joku kaivinkone repii ne alas.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kävin tänään katsomassa tuota paikkaa, ja siltä todellakin vaikuttaa, että juuri Porthaninkadun alussa on tilapäinen jaksoerotin, jolloin liikennöinti olisi mahdollista sekä Linjoille että Arenan silmukkaan.

----------


## rvk1249

> ...liikennöinti olisi mahdollista sekä Linjoille...


"Metallitalon" vaihde (se mistä normaalisti 1,3B ja 6,7B erkanevat) on kiilattu siten, että sitä ei voi kääntää vasemmalle, eli Linjoille ei voi ajaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> "Metallitalon" vaihde (se mistä normaalisti 1,3B ja 6,7B erkanevat) on kiilattu siten, että sitä ei voi kääntää vasemmalle, eli Linjoille ei voi ajaa.


Mutta Arenaan voi?

Onko muuten vastaavaa kiilausta tehty esim. Arkadian ja Fredan risteyksessä taikka noissa muissa uudiskohteissa, joissa uusi rata ei vielä ole ajokunnossa?

----------


## dietreut

> Onko muuten vastaavaa kiilausta tehty esim. Arkadian ja Fredan risteyksessä taikka noissa muissa uudiskohteissa, joissa uusi rata ei vielä ole ajokunnossa?


Metallitalon vaihteessa (ja luultavasti myös Hesarin ja Kaarlenkadun risteyksessä) vaarana on lähinnä ollut, että kuljettaja kääntää vaihteen väärin vanhasta tottumuksesta. Uudiskohteissa vastaavaa riskiä ei ole, joten en usko niitä kiilatun.

----------


## rvk1249

> Mutta Arenaan voi?
> 
> Onko muuten vastaavaa kiilausta tehty esim. Arkadian ja Fredan risteyksessä taikka noissa muissa uudiskohteissa, joissa uusi rata ei vielä ole ajokunnossa?


Areenan silmukkaan päässee. Ja uudiskohteitten vaihteissa ei ole sähköjä päällä, joten ei ne käänny vahingossa.

----------


## MrArakawa

25.2. noin klo 21.15 ykkössarjan nivel kilvitettynä linjalle 6 kurvasi ympyrätalolle Arenatalon silmukasta. Raitioliikenteessä ei kuitenkaan ollut illalla mitään hässäkkää, joten kyseessä oli luultavimmin vuorovaunujen välissä kulkenut ylimääräinen vaunu, joka päätti suunnata takaisin kohti Hietalahtea.

----------


## Albert

> Areenan silmukkaan päässee. Ja uudiskohteitten vaihteissa ei ole sähköjä päällä, joten ei ne käänny vahingossa.


Katselinpa sattumalta viime viikolla (muista päivää) HKL-Public Transport Mappia vähän ennen puoltapäivää, Niin eikös siinä yksi kuutonen kääntynyt juuri silloin Arenan silmukassa, 
Kai siinä näkyy todellinen tilanne silloin kun se on toiminnassa, eikä siis mikään animaatio?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> 25.2. noin klo 21.15 ykkössarjan nivel kilvitettynä linjalle 6 kurvasi ympyrätalolle Arenatalon silmukasta. Raitioliikenteessä ei kuitenkaan ollut illalla mitään hässäkkää, joten kyseessä oli luultavimmin vuorovaunujen välissä kulkenut ylimääräinen vaunu, joka päätti suunnata takaisin kohti Hietalahtea.


Kouluvaunu pyörähti vuorovaunun edestä pois. Toimin ajo-opettajana ko. vaunussa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Korottamaton katupysäkki. Pysähtely valoristeyksen molemmin puolin aiheuttaa pahimmillaan paljon lisää odottelua muille matkustajille. Ja niillekin, jotka metroasemalle ovat menossa, kävelymatkan lyheneminen on vain muutamia kymmeniä metrejä. Hyvää matkustajapalvelua siis?
> 
> Nyt kasin käyttäjille opetetaan uusi pysäkki, joka kuitenkin poistetaan taas elokuussa. Helpompaa olisi jättää se vain kolmosille. Kun kasi ei ole ennenkään pysähtynyt tässä, ei se pysähdy nytkään. Eiköhän ihmiset tämän ymmärtäisi.


No niin tästäkin varsin epäonnistuneesta väliaikaisesta pysäkkiratkaisusta (Sörnäinen M) päästiin tänään vihdoin eroon. Nyt olisi syytä purkaa pysäkinjämät nopeasti pois, sillä sunnuntaina kävi juuri niin kuin tammikuussa jo aavistelin. Ihmiset eivät vaivaudu tutkimaan ympäristöä, vaan haahuilevat pysäkillä tottuneesti vaikkei siellä mitään pysäkkikilpiäkään enää ole. Liikenteenohjauksen ehdoton määräys oli, ettei tilapäispysäkillä saa enää palvella asiakkaita, joten ratikat paahtoivat tyynesti ohi huitovien ihmisten. 

Helsinginkadun loputkin pysäkit olisi syytä päivittää informatiivisesti kohdalleen, sillä uuden Helsingikatu-nimisen pysäkin katoksesta puuttuu kokonaan kasin kilpi (ysin kilpi löytyy). Ja eikös Kustaankadun (Arabian suuntaan) pysäkin nimen pitänyt vaihtua myös Helsinginkaduksi, ainakin aikataulukirjan mukaan. 

Porthaninkadun rempan yhteydessä ei sitten korotettukaan Kallion virastotalon pysäkkiä, vaikka pysäkki muuten kokonaan uudestaan rakennettiinkin. Mikäs tähän on selitys? Bussien kannalta ehkä helpompi, mutta pysähtyväthän linja-autotkin nykyään monissa paikoin korkeille ratikkapysäkeille.

----------


## ess

> Helsinginkadun loputkin pysäkit olisi syytä päivittää informatiivisesti kohdalleen, sillä uuden Helsingikatu-nimisen pysäkin katoksesta puuttuu kokonaan kasin kilpi (ysin kilpi löytyy). Ja eikös Kustaankadun (Arabian suuntaan) pysäkin nimen pitänyt vaihtua myös Helsinginkaduksi, ainakin aikataulukirjan mukaan.


Eihän kasin ole tarkoituskaan pysähtyä tuolla pysäkillä juuri sen takia että Kustaankadun pysäkki on niin lähellä. Tällaisen käsityksen olen saanut.

Vai oliko tarkoitus poistaa entinen Kustaankadun pysäkki samasta suunnasta ja korvata se tällä uudella?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eihän kasin ole tarkoituskaan pysähtyä tuolla pysäkillä juuri sen takia että Kustaankadun pysäkki on niin lähellä. Tällaisen käsityksen olen saanut.
> 
> Vai oliko tarkoitus poistaa entinen Kustaankadun pysäkki samasta suunnasta ja korvata se tällä uudella?


Salmisaareen ajettaessa liva kilvittää sisänäyttöihin pysäkit ... Vilhonvuori, Kustaankatu, Helsinginkatu, Urheilutalo... aivan kuten aikataulukirjaankin on merkitty. Eli kallistuisin sen kannalle, että kasin kilpi puuttuu Helsinginkatu-pysäkiltä. Ja onko se Kustaankadun pysäkki niin lähellä? Aikataulukirjan mukaan Kustaankadulta Helsinginkadulle kestää yhtä kauan kuin Helsinginkadulta Urheilutalolle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän kasin ole tarkoituskaan pysähtyä tuolla pysäkillä juuri sen takia että Kustaankadun pysäkki on niin lähellä. Tällaisen käsityksen olen saanut.
> 
> Vai oliko tarkoitus poistaa entinen Kustaankadun pysäkki samasta suunnasta ja korvata se tällä uudella?


Kyllä kasin kuuluu pysähtyä siinä. Yksi perustelu pysäkin sijoitukselle oli juuri toimiva vaihtoyhteys linjojen 8 ja 9 välillä. Olen itsekin ehtinyt ihmetellä, missä kasin kilpi viipyy.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aikataulukirjan mukaan Kustaankadulta Helsinginkadulle kestää yhtä kauan kuin Helsinginkadulta Urheilutalolle.


Ne aikataulukirjan minuutit eivät kyllä ole kovin luotettava tietolähde mun mielestä.

Flemarin risteyksessä on kyllä hyvä olla pysäkki kasilla, sille tulee varmasti käyttäjiä. Sinänsä uusien pysäkkien lisääminen linjoille on hiukan hankala juttu - se johtaa väistämättä ajoaikojen pitenemiseen. Siksi pysäkkien perustamisen tulee mielestäni perustua todella huolelliseen harkintaan.

----------


## ess

> Flemarin risteyksessä on kyllä hyvä olla pysäkki kasilla, sille tulee varmasti käyttäjiä. Sinänsä uusien pysäkkien lisääminen linjoille on hiukan hankala juttu - se johtaa väistämättä ajoaikojen pitenemiseen. Siksi pysäkkien perustamisen tulee mielestäni perustua todella huolelliseen harkintaan.


Olihan Sörnäisten väliaikainen pysäkki todennäköisesti kasin käytetyin pysäkki Oopperan ja Sörnäisten varsinaisen pysäkin ohella alkuvuodesta. Mielestäni tämä uusi pysäkki kyllä kyseenalaistaa Kustaankadun pysäkin tarpeellisuuden. Toisaalta väliaikaisen pysäkin poistaminen pidentää pysäkitöntä väliä.

Vastaavasti nelosella on pysäkit Katajanokan puisto ja Kauppiaankatu todella lähellä toisiaan Katajanokan suunnassa. Välissä on vain pieni kadunristeys ja suojatiet. Munkkiniemen suunnassa ne ovatkin sitten paljon etäämmällä toisistaan. Luulin että tämä järjestely on pelkästään sen takia että jokainen pysäkki olisi molemmissa suunnissa. Nythän tällaista periaatetta ei kuitenkaan Hesarilla näytettäisi noudatettavan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vastaavasti nelosella on pysäkit Katajanokan puisto ja Kauppiaankatu todella lähellä toisiaan Katajanokan suunnassa.


Niin kun vaunut nykyisestä pitenevät välipalojen yms. myötä, niin kohta käy niin että vaunun keula on jo Kauppiaankadun pysäkkikorokkeen reunalla kun peräpää on vielä puiston pysäkillä  :Smile: . 

Kyllä Katajanokan puiston pysäkki mahtuisi myös II-suunnassa hyvin Satamakadulle, mutta siinä menisi sitten parit parkkipaikat Keskon talon edestä ja sitähän ei tietenkään voi hyväksyä.

----------


## late-

> Porthaninkadun rempan yhteydessä ei sitten korotettukaan Kallion virastotalon pysäkkiä, vaikka pysäkki muuten kokonaan uudestaan rakennettiinkin. Mikäs tähän on selitys?


Kuulemani selityksen mukaan pysäkille tarvittaisiin korotusta varten takareunakivi, jollaisia taas ei esteettömyysohjeissa hyväksytä. Eli jalkakäytävän täydellisen tasaisuuden nimissä pysäkiltä ei pääse vaunun kyytiin.

Sitä en osaa selittää miksi erinäisillä muilla ysin pysäkeillä kuitenkin on takareunakivi.

----------


## Compact

> Kuulemani selityksen mukaan pysäkille tarvittaisiin korotusta varten takareunakivi, jollaisia taas ei esteettömyysohjeissa hyväksytä.


No miksei jalkakäytävää olisi voinut korottaa pysäkin kohdalla koko leveydeltään talon seinää vasten?

----------


## 339-DF

> No miksei jalkakäytävää olisi voinut korottaa pysäkin kohdalla koko leveydeltään talon seinää vasten?


Koska sitten metroaseman sisäänkäynti muodostuu ongelmaksi, kun jalkakäytävän pitää olla sisäänkäynnin tasalla. Tulisi liian jyrkkiä nousuja. On nämä esteettömyystouhut vaan ihmeellisiä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Koska sitten metroaseman sisäänkäynti muodostuu ongelmaksi, kun jalkakäytävän pitää olla sisäänkäynnin tasalla.


Eikö metroasemille sitten ole katutasossa hissejä ilman kynnyksiä? Varmasti ainakin nykyvaatimusten mukaan pitäisi olla. En tiedä miten 1980-luvulla oli.

----------


## late-

> No miksei jalkakäytävää olisi voinut korottaa pysäkin kohdalla koko leveydeltään talon seinää vasten?


Kadun korkeusasema määrätään yleensä asemakaavassa eli tarvitaan kaavamuutos, joka on jo melko työläs prosessi. Lisäksi tarvitaan maksaja, kun talon seinä pitää remontoida kestämään maan alla olemista entistä korkeammalle. Maan alla oleva talojen seinän osahan eristetään eri tavalla kuin maan päällä oleva.

Lisäksi tulee tuo Danielin mainitsema metroaseman sisäänkäynti, joka on aivan pysäkin vieressä. Siitä vasta kallista tulisikin, jos koko sisäänkäynnin lattiaa pitäisi nostaa. Sattuneista syistä ei ole suotavaa, että sadesäällä vesi valuu ensisijaisesti sisään metroaseman ovista.

Varmasti tuohon olisi jokin fiksu ratkaisu ollut löydettävissä. Minä en keksi miksei takaraunakiveäkin voisi käyttää, kun leveyttä jalkakäytävällä riittää. Pysäkillähän ei ole edes katosta, joka haittaisi liikkumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en keksi miksei takaraunakiveäkin voisi käyttää, kun leveyttä jalkakäytävällä riittää. Pysäkillähän ei ole edes katosta, joka haittaisi liikkumista.


En minäkään. Jos vammaisjärjestöt vastustavat takareunakiviä ja pitävät parempana sitä, että vaunuun noustessa on aina porras, tämä täytynee tulkita siten, ettei heitä joukkoliikenteen käyttö kiinnosta. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt tilanteen olevan päinvastainen. Mieluummin haluttaisiin voida käyttää joukkoliikennettä kuin invataksin erityispalvelua.

Ysin reitillä on nyt pysäkkejä mm. Felamrilla, jossa on takareunakivi ja siinä kaide. Minusta tämä on hyvä ratkaisu, joskin kaiteeseen olisi voinut jättää kävelyaukkoja. Kaide on turvallisuustekijä myös vammattomille jalankulkijoille, jotta he eivät kompuroi takareunakiven kanssa.

Porthaninkadun tapaukseen olisi vielä yksi ratkaisu: Takareunakivi, joka on seinän vieressä. Väliä esim. 25 cm, jotta vesi ja sohjo pysyvät samalla tasolla kuin ennenkin. Tämänkin raon voisi suojata kaiteella, jos on oikeasti tarpeen. Mutta kiinteistön seinään ei tarvitse koskea ja jalkakäytävä saadaan korotetuksi vaunun lattian tasolle.

Luovuutta, hei!

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kyllä kasin kuuluu pysähtyä siinä. Yksi perustelu pysäkin sijoitukselle oli juuri toimiva vaihtoyhteys linjojen 8 ja 9 välillä. Olen itsekin ehtinyt ihmetellä, missä kasin kilpi viipyy.


Helsinginkadun pysäkille II-suuntaan on sittemmin saatu asennettua myös kasilinjan kilpi. Olisiko tämä ensimmäinen useamman linjan käyttämä ratikkapysäkki, jossa kaikki kilvet ovat tuolla uudella fontilla? Näyttää fiksulta toisin kuin vanhemmilla monilinjapysäkeillä, joissa myöhemmin lisättyjen linjojen kilpifontit eivät ole yhtenäisiä vanhojen kanssa. 

Myös vastinpysäkki toiseen suuntaan (linjan 8 käyttämä) on saanut uuden nimen mukaisen pysäkkikilpensä, tosin katoksen reunassa taitaa vieläkin lukea isoilla kirjaimilla Kustaankatu.

----------


## a__m

Näin Ilta-Sanomain "kakkospääkirjoitus" eli päivän meili Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Saurille tänään:




> VS: KAAOSJOHTAMISTA
> 
> Lomakausi on ohi ja helsinkiläiset ovat palanneet maalta täyttäen autoillaan pääkaupungin kadut. Tässä ei ole mitään yllättävää.
> 
> Keskustan ja Kallion pääkadut ovat edelleen auki revittyinä ja joka päivä moni tärkeä risteys vailla liikennevaloja. Liikennekaaos on valmis.
> 
> Kaupunkikuva on kuin pommituksen jäljiltä. Turisti varmaan luulee eksyneensä Etelä-Ossetiaan. Jalankulkijat puikkelehtivat muovisten barrikadien välissä, mutta aitausten sisällä on rauhallista.
> 
> Miksi yhtäaikaa on menossa niin monta katu- ja tieremonttia, ettei ongelmakohtien kiertäminen onnistu? EIKÖ ESIMERKIKSI RAITIOLINJAN RAKENNUS OLISI KANNATTANUT SÄSTÄÄ LASKUKAUDEN HOMMIKSI?



Johan se ensimmäinen ysin jälkeinen vastustajakin löytyi. Etelä-Helsingin nimbyläisetkin ovat sentään jo kääntäneet kelkkansa.

----------


## late-

Kallion virastotalon pysäkki on korotettu viime yönä. Pysäkillä on nyt alle 18 senttiä korkea takareunakivi, jollaiseen ei siis tarvita kaidetta. Esteetön pääsy pysäkille toteutuu, jahka jalkakäytävä valmistuu.

----------


## rvk1249

Kännykällä kuvattu videopätkä porthaninkadulta 18.10.2008, mistä näkee remontin tilanteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kallion virastotalon pysäkki on korotettu viime yönä. Pysäkillä on nyt alle 18 senttiä korkea takareunakivi, jollaiseen ei siis tarvita kaidetta. Esteetön pääsy pysäkille toteutuu, jahka jalkakäytävä valmistuu.


Onpa hyvä että järki voitti! Mutta kalliiksi taas tuli kun piti kahteen kertaan tehdä.

----------

